# Tire experts



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

When driving off road is it best to deflate your tires a few psi or leave them at normal psi?

Dont care about traction just wondering if it cuts down on flats.

Any opinions


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

If you are not worried about traction I would think normal PSI would be better. The only reason I have ever heard for lowering PSI is for guys going on sand or crawling on rocks. Just my .02


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Did you try here http://utahwildlife.net/forum/24-vehicles/

or here www.google.com, tons of info on the net about airing down tires. But most of us air down if extra traction is needed, otherwise buying a trusted tire such as the BFG A/T KO's or Cooper A/T 3 will provide years of worry free service. I have used 5 or 6 sets of the BFG's over the years and never had a tire issue.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh, and I don't advise ever hunting or shooting tires, they don't taste very good and sometimes bullets will bounce back at you.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lowering pressures lets the tire deform to wrap around rocks better... but it also exposes the sidewall more. It will also increase surface area (by squishing out the sidewall more) which in turn increases floatation on sand.

That said, nope... I never air down. I dont rock crawl and if I need more traction I put on chains. If I need to drive in alot of sand I unload the ATV out of the bed of my truck and use that.


-DallanC


----------

